# Seadrift, TX Wade Fishing Personal Best; 3/27/18



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

People may have different opinions on trophy trout, but when two of your customers set their new personal best in the same day, thatâ€™s trophy class!

Congrats to these two boys who fished with me in Seadrift today. 

With the water coming up 8â€-1ft over night, fish were found tight to the grass. Our lure selection didnt change much, and if it had Chartruese in it, it was getting thumped. We walked through huge rafts of mullet today, and in knee deep water only had about 3-4â€ of visibility. Trout ranged from 17-26â€ and everything over 23â€ was released. 

If your not booked with us in April or May, your missing out on some of the best months to catch big trout on the Middle Texas Coast. Contact me today to get your date booked, you will not regret it.


----------

